

What public tech company should I research for my final project? - phase_uk

I am a final year university student in London and love tech. As part of my degree I need to produce a (massive&#x2F;100hr) research report on a company, its competitive position, financial promise and ultimately investment case. Since I love tech, I want to do a US or UK tech company. I would love to hear the HN community&#x27;s views on promising tech public companies that you think would be cool to research. I will happily share the report with the HN community if it would be of interest.<p>Criteria:
1) US or UK based company
2) Public company (so post IPO)
3) In tech
4) Cool and interesting to research<p>Any suggestions greatfully received.
Ben
======
pymonks
I would have said "Dropbox" however looking at 2) i'd say Twitter would be
nice, i would love to read a report on it

